
Ready to be an open source contributor but don't know where to start? - kingsidharth
http://opensource.com/life/10/8/ready-be-open-source-contributor-dont-know-where-start
======
rue
I am not sure when open source became this magical unicorn but I suppose it is
good that someone tries to guide would-be contributors - even if I wish they
rather had an itch to scrath than viewing it as merely a box to check for the
resume.

I recommend starting with something you use or would like to use.

~~~
waynecolvin
Open Source became "magic pixie dust" right from the beginning of the term
with the Mozilla Project. At least in The Cathedral and the Bazaar someone
found reason to refute it. [http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/cathedral...](http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/ar01s13.html)

------
mason55
Seems to be a lot of spam, at least in the Java bugs

